# Royal de luxe of Nantes Liverpool in April



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Surely this has got to be a must see.

http://www.liverpool-live.info/live...tle-girl-giant-in-2012-titanic-commemorations

We need a local member to suss our a meet site.
Any volunteers.

Steve


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I am in Southport 20 miles away if I can help - Marie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am in Wirral across the river,if you stay here you could cross on the legendary 'Ferry Cross the Mersey', See our Uboat experience at Woodside close to Lairds shipyard were many iconic ships were built,such as the Ark Royal,Polaris subs and the Confederate Navy's blockade runner Alabama built 150 years ago.

The closest site is Wirral Country Park CC club site. 
or
A CL/CS
Arrowebrook Farm C L 
Arrowebrook Lane 
Greasby
Wirral
Cheshire (Browse area) 
CH49 3NZ See Map 
Tel: 0151 677 1615
Pitches: 5 Caravan Club Only
Open: Open All Year 

There is a bus service from Greasby Arrowe Park Hospital to Liverpool and Birkenhead.
At the Philharmonic Hall there is a plaque to the members of the orchestra who perished, Lots to see and do a new museum on the Waterfront,Albert dock and maritime museum and a specialist chocolate seller(The Chocolate Cellar) in Hanover Street. Enjoy your stay wherever you end up.


----------

